# Help! Queen and emergency cells? or supersedure cells?



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Since your queen is still there and the cells are few in number, I'd assume supersedure


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesswarmcontrol.htm#supersedure
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfallacies.htm#swarmcellsonbottom


----------



## IowaBeeHaver (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks a lot! I was probably just over thinking it. It's nice to know that it's common to supersede new queens


----------

